# Ball Screw Management Accy.



## countryguy (Apr 22, 2015)

I saw this article tonight and thought I would pass along. I know we have a lot of hobby mills and I am not sure which of the present hobby design may come with wipers or protection over the length of the screw like my larger cnc mill.  
http://m.machinedesign.com/linear-motion/protecting-ball-screws-pays

I have been trying to either make some felt wipers and screw covers or just call Thomson and buying a few wipers for the hobby mill.    Last time when I cleaned them there was a lot of Swarf and micro-swarf all over  the screws.   I feel it will get inside on the small swarf stuff.


----------



## ARKnack (Apr 24, 2015)

I made my own wipers for my Comet mill. Of course they are for the ways, not the lead screws. I used the f5 weight. Here is an link to a excellent PDFs file on different felts. I believe U got mine from Zoro.com

https://www.professionalplastics.com/professionalplastics/TypesofFelt.pdf


----------



## countryguy (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks! 
 Not sure where Parma MI is?


----------



## ARKnack (Apr 25, 2015)

countryguy said:


> Thanks!
> Not sure where Parma MI is?


About 30 miles south of Lansing and 5 mile west of Jackson along I94


----------

